# Possible Pregnancy? Please Help!



## Magnus89 (Jul 20, 2009)

I had scheduled my female kitty, Mirage, to be spayed on the 31st of this month (we couldn’t get her fixed before due to financial issues). However, she managed to figure out how the dog door worked 2 ½ to 3 weeks ago, when she was last in heat (and still is, as far as I can tell). Well, needless to say, we think that she might be pregnant now – due to this and many other factors that we are now noticing – the main of which happens to be that I had heard toms fighting on one of the nights in question; before I even knew she was getting outside. Anyway...

She is no longer playing with our resident male (who IS fixed) and that is something that she does every single night without fail – they both are actually ignoring each other right now. She is eating and sleeping more and she is extremely more affectionate. I have also noticed that she has put on weight recently (she has always been a fairly lithe girl) and she also has a “pouch” directly between her legs in addition to her more rounded side-profile, the pouch being slightly warmer than the rest of her. And she was also sick to her stomach a couple of times 1.5 weeks ago.

What are the odds that she is pregnant with all of this information together? If there is even a remote chance, should I still go through with trying to get her fixed if she’s not too far along? Could the shelter which will be doing the procedure be able to notice the signs and call it off if necessary – if they didn’t “for the greater good”, would her condition increase the likelihood of death or other complications for her?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

In season.
Outside.
Tomcats.
Yeah, I'm sure she's pregnant.

If she were mine, I would have her spayed asap. I foster kittens/cats for adoption and I thoroughly understand what rescuers and fosterers are up against while trying to help prevent adding to the numbers of cat overpopulation and find homes for the ones we get dumped with.
This will be a decision that only you can make. atback 
Some people are not comfortable making this decision if they suspect/know their cat may be/is pregnant. My own preference, is to spay ASAP. Not only is it difficult for the person deciding to have that done to their cat, but I imagine it is also very difficult for the veterinary staff to do so, especially if the litter is close-to-term.

I have TNR'd (Trap, Neuter, Released) a *very* pregnant feral female cat that was on my property, in 2004. I was able to trap her 1st litter (_they were about 10wks old and I tamed/socialized for adoption_) and I trapped her the next day and took her to my Foster/Adoption Center. I absolutely *HATED* having her spayed so close to term, but there was absolutely NO way I could keep her safely contained to allow her to birth/raise her litter and prevent her getting pregnant and starting the cycle all over again. 
I had to break it, and to do so, she had to be spayed when she was pregnant.  
That cat was "Pretty", who after 4yrs of work, I have been able to tame and socialize into one of our happy housecats. Currently, my husband is working with her to get her comfortable around men, and he is doing a great job as she now mobs him for attention.

_*I have a friend who trapped a pregnant feral who birthed her litter. The feral did *not* adjust to captivity and cannibalized her litter with only one survivor. The remaining kitten was removed and hand-raised, the spayed feral-mamma was returned to where she was trapped from._ It is unknown whether there was any medical problem with the litter, though they were examined by a vet at birth, or if the feral mother could not mentally adjust to captivity.

Good luck with whatever you decide for you and your cat.
Heidi =^..^=


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I forgot to answer:
There _are_ more risks with spaying an in-season or pregnant cat, but if the vet is competent and aware of the possibility of pregnancy, they can be prepared. I still think the overall risk would be fairly low. 
h


----------



## Magnus89 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you - I'm fairly certain now that she is pregnant, the swelling in her loins and her belly are unmistakable. She's never denied my touch before, and now her belly is suddenly off limits, as is laying her on her back. 

I realize the gravity of the situation, and believe me nobody is more upset about this than I am - I absolutely tried everything to keep her from discovering the outdoors - even locking her in my bedroom with me, to which she tore up the carpet and so out that went. We even locked the dog door at night, and just THREE TIMES somebody forgot (other than me, I would never forget that because I want to keep them both safe), she sneaks out and then... well, I'm sure we all can guess what happened there - they won't go out unless they smell tom cats, right? I've read that.

And I've just studied up on the procedure of spaying a pregnant cat... and I don't think I have the heart to do that to her or her babies - I just can't, and my mom couldn't stomach it either. For me, there is just too much risk involved to her and I can't condone murder. There will be ZERO chance of this ever happening again, as soon as the kittens are weaned I'm getting her straight in. We just couldn't get it done before, I pleaded with my mom to get it done, and she just didn't and now we're going to be parents again until we can home them. I feel absolutely horrible, like I should.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No, I don't think you should feel horrible at all. You wanted to prevent kittens and you tried to prevent kittens. In-season female cats become proficient at, and dedicated to, getting outdoors. They cannot help this, they are governed by their bodies and the hormones and instincts telling them they *must* obey this urge. 
The very best thing is you recognize how persistent she was and while allowing her to have this litter under the best of care, you will be able to take steps to prevent her getting pregnant again. It's all good! 
Please keep us updated as to how she does...


----------



## Magnus89 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, I feel a bit better... but still feel bad for her, all the pain she's going to go through and then we're going to have to part them... really sucks. but um, is it normal for only two nipples to be kind of enlarged and just a little pink by now? I didn't really notice what they looked like before - are they normally kind of flat, or kind of spiking? I mean, I don't know for absolute certain she's pregnant, but chances with everything I've noticed are very likely. But, she's not howling anymore... was last night. Maybe she's one of those weird ones which go in and out of heat while pregnant?

I'm thinking I'm going to have to try and get her to a vet that will be willing to tell me without an appointment. Or else the ladies at the front desk. I just can't afford $65 for them to palpate and listen, you know? If she is, we'll already be out a bit of money later.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm not the best person to advise you about pregnancy signs. I've only had three cats kitten in my home. The first was in the late 60's when I was about 5yrs old. The 2nd was in the mid-70's when I was about 10yrs old and the last one was Shadow (2004) whom I rescued from my property *very* pregnant and she gave birth 10dys later. 
So, as you can see, I have no experience in this area. 
I'm sorry I cannot help you. Other members here have more experience, some work for vets and some were/are cat breeders and are much more familiar with the varying signs between cats than I could ever be. Hopefully one of those members will see your thread and be able to guide you.

As for any sort of exam...I doubt you would find any vet office who would offer their services for free. An office-visit/exam would have to be charged and I know the office staff at my vet will not give out information over the phone (_I've heard them as I was in the waiting room_) because it is ILLEGAL for a veterinarian or their staff to diagnose/advise/treat without first having seen/examined the cat.

Best of luck,
heidi


----------



## Magnus89 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks again for your help. We went to the vet today (found a place that had a free visit deal going on) and they basically told us that they couldn't determine if she was or wasn't at that time - they told us we should postpone the spay and come back, for free again, in 20 days OR, that we could push on with the spay and that it was basically our choice. My mom is still pushing to keep the appointment, so if she is we risk post operative complications and/or death. I'm really not happy about this, but I have no control over it. Fingers crossed that she's not...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I hope she isn't, either....but I do really feel the risks are minimal. There are risks with any surgery and the surgery becomes slightly more complicated with an animal being in-season and/or early stages of pregnancy and the risks increase closer to the due-date....but I still feel the numbers of cats lost during this type of 'advanced term' surgery are small, especially if the vet is *aware* of the possibility and can take/make precautions to help ease and lower the risk.

I wanted to let you know, we took in a young female cat who turned plump almost right away with being fed good food. I took her to the vet for spaying, at that particular time I was not prepared to foster kittens and told the vet "I'm sure she is, but I don't wanna know..." and both he and I were surprised and relieved to learn that she was not pregnant, just *fat*. Lets hope your kitty is just 'fat', too.
Best of luck,
heidi


----------



## Pawsitively_Spoiled (Jul 10, 2009)

I am going through a similar situation! I adopted Jada from the street about 4 weeks ago, I took her to the Vet Monday and learned that she is pregnant! I'm really excited, but at first I was having the same issues, with Jada sneaking out our cat door for our male cat we had first. Hes been fixed so we know he isn't the dad, but the vet thinks Jada was pregnant before showing up at my door. But she has become very loving, follows me everywhere for being a stray that met me 4 weeks ago,eats like a horse and she has a very nice pooch belly for being a petite cat to begin with....she weighed in at 8lbs on monday...so all the signs that you described sound exactly what I am dealing with....Jada also very rarely allows me to touch her belly...and If i do its for 5 seconds and then shes annoyed or even aggressive! The vet gave Jada until Aug 28th to give birth since we dont know the exact amount of time shes already been preggers....but I hope this helps you out abit....I'm confident that your cat may be preggers as well!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Magnus, I could not destroy those little lives either.  I pray that isn't necessary. It takes about 3 weeks for a vet to be able to ascertain if a cat is pregnant or not, so I would not spend the money. I hope that the kittens are allowed a chance at life. It's best that you not palpate the kittens. You could do damage. 

If they are stillborn or die after death, mother cat will consume the remains. I have know this to happen, unfortunately, but I have never had a mother cat kill one of her kittens. As a former breeder, I feel certain I would have heard the little cries. My kittens were born in my bedroom, which I believe is the safest way to handle the birth. 

I wish you the best.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I was the person who said I could never terminate a pregnacy of a pregnant cat. Then I took in a stray pregnant momma who I could see the babies moving. I took her to the vet and he said she had a week to 10 days left. The vet did not feel comfortable at that point to terminate and neither did I. After she gave birth and I helped her raise her babies I realized that had it been one or two weeks earlier in Ginger's pregnancy I would have terminated. While I helped her raise her babies I watched craigslist everyday, I watched the number of adult cats and kittens on a daily basis grow and knew that because Ginger's owner didn't spay her, her kittens were going to add to that number. I watched the money in MY back account go down because someone didn't spay THEIR cat.

Please think about the future.

Leslie


----------



## Magnus89 (Jul 20, 2009)

She had the spay done on the 31st. They did not specify whether or not she had been pregnant (or anything else for that matter, really was not a good facility at all), however I have noticed that the “weight” on her that I felt between her legs and extending out to her sides is now gone, so she very well might have been just a little pregnant at the time of the surgery. She’s stopped eating as much as well and has pretty much returned to her normal behavior. Either way, it was for the best. I know that now.

Thank you again for all of your help, guys.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks for the update


----------

